# Leather Cleaner?



## beemerfan (Mar 15, 2006)

Which Leather Cleaner really works? 

I have beige leather which appears dirty since I wear a lot of black.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## rsutoratosu (May 5, 2011)

I use leatherique, http://www.leatherique.com/ I'm actually about to do a big ass white leather sofa today.. I have use this on the car, hermes leather wallet and burberry bags, it works like magic. But YMMV, what car are you using it for ?


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Is it leather or a vinyl that looks like leather? 
For the 'leather' in my winter driver Ford Escape, I use Woolite/water diluted 10:1 like Cadillac recommends. Most any interior cleaner would work too.

For the leather in the red racer, I use Leatherique.


----------



## rdorman (Sep 4, 2008)

For day to day, just a wipe down with a damp towel is all that is required. For more aggresive needs Leatherique, Leather Masters or if you must have OTC then Lexol. An APC can be effective but leather is sensitive to PH so I generally stick to products made for leather.


----------



## aray (Mar 8, 2005)

+1 for leather masters


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Light colour leather and dark clothing sounds moe like dye transfer than dirt.

Leather Master™ Super Remover - for removing blue jean or dark clothing dye transfer, leather belt and deep stains like mustard on protected finished leathers. This product works, even when nothing else will.

Often on light-colour leathers, it appears that the colour is coming off the leather because you can only see the surface. What is actually happening is a transfer of a lighter colour to the leather's surface from blue jeans and/or dark colour clothing


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Leatherique cleaner is my go to for leather and vinyl seats


----------



## DetailDan (Jul 3, 2007)

dboy11 said:


> Leatherique cleaner is my go to for leather and vinyl seats


What is the point of using leatherique on vinyl?


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

beemerfan said:


> Which Leather Cleaner really works?


I've had excellent results with Leatherique Rejuvinator Oil followed by the Leatherique Prestine Clean. Awesome combination.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

DetailDan said:


> What is the point of using leatherique on vinyl?


Its a cleaner and good on leather or vinyl. On their site its states good for both


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

dboy11 said:


> Its a cleaner and good on leather or vinyl. On their site its states good for both


Yes, it could work on vinyl - but it's way over-kill for vinyl; unless you own other vehicles with leather seats, and you wish to use one product on both vinyl and leather.

Meguiars makes a great all purpose cleaner (APC) that can be diluted 10:1 for cleaning vinyl and just about anything. Top off with Aerospace 303 for protection. I use both of these products extensively and they're great for a number of detailing/cleaning purposes.


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

beemerfan said:


> Which Leather Cleaner really works?
> 
> I have beige leather which appears dirty since I wear a lot of black.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


If you have vinyl/leatherette in your car, the woolite solution (6-10 parts water depending on how strong you need it : 1 part woolite). This works great to clean off the seats. Then follow up with something like 303 Aerospace Protectant to protect it!

If you have leather you could use a couple of things to clean it. The woolite solution above is a great thing to use. Leatherique's Pristine clean is also a great cleaner, however it can be somewhat harsh on the leather if used improperly; scrub with a brush to hard with it and it can take the dye/finish off the leather.

However, used in combo with the rejuvinator oil, it can do wonders to worn seats. However if you've kept up with your car, you won't need anything that crazy/intensive.

Lexol cleaner and conditioner (OTC product) is a good option as well. It's fairly mild and works great for monthly cleanings.


----------

